# What is CPC-A?



## Dereklynn

What does the A stand for in CPC-A, and is there a difference between CPC and CPC_A


----------



## jod867

*The Difference*

The A stands for Apprentace status, It means that you have passed the CPC exam but dont have at least 2 years work experiance. Someone who holds a CPC has passed and has work experiance. Hope that helps (its all in the CPC exam info)


----------



## Dereklynn

Yes that helps, Thanks


----------



## BoldenAC

*Where do I start*

I'm currently attending Kaplan College for Medical billing and Coding. I've worked as A/P clerk II for 10 years. 

I have no idea where to begin looking for a job in this industry with no current experience. I like to have a plan. I graduate in April 2011. But, as you can see I'm already doing the footwork. 

Any suggestion would be greatly welcomed.  

P.S. I reside in  LAS VEGAS, NV


----------



## Faith C Taylor

I currently have a CPC-A but I was told that I can take the A off my certification after a year of experience since I went to school before coming to the company.  Is that true or do I have to complete a full two years?


----------



## vbrown0214

This is directly from the AAPC website:

Requirements for Removal of Apprentice Designation (either Job or Virtual is needed): 


Job Experience
Two letters of recommendation verifying 2 years of on the job experience using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS code sets. One letter must be on letterhead from your employer. Both letters are required to be typed and signed and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. 
-OR-
A minimum 80 hours of coding education AND one letter on letterhead from your employer verifying one year of on the job experience using the CPT, ICD-9-CM or HCPCS code sets. Proof of education may be sent in the form of a letter from an instructor on school letterhead stating the amount of contact hours earned, a certificate/diploma stating at least 80 contact hours or a school transcript. 



Virtual Experience 
Accurately code 800 actual, redacted online operative notes with a 90% accuracy rate. Participants will be given three opportunities to meet the 90% standard. If this is accomplished on the first attempt, their certificate will show their actual score. If the 90% accuracy is not met on the first attempt, coders will recode only the notes they missed, just as they would in a provider's office. They will code until they have correctly coded 720 notes (90%) by adding the correct notes on each attempt together. However, their score will only be 85%, that it was not accomplished the first time. Coders who are forced into a third round will again code the notes missed until 720 notes are coded accurately; their score will be 80% to reflect the extra attempts. If they fail after the third attempt, they must start over, paying another $200 and coding a new battery of 800 different cases. 
Notes represent 17 specialties and require all codes (CPT®, ICD-9-CM, HCPCS) and modifiers to be properly entered. All books, internet and other sources may be used to code the notes.

The coding will not be graded until the entire set of operative notes has been coded. There will be no rationales given. To get more information, click here


----------



## mstyles712

*I don't know what to do!!!*

I began my CPC training in October of 09, passed the exam first time no problem, due to life's circumstances,  and being a single mom working full time made it very hard to earn CEU's, but I managed to knock out the 19.5 necessary to renew my AAPC membership, however for some reason I was under the impression that CEU's also counted as on the job experience as well....I believe I am mistaken. 

15 of those CEU's were acquired through a Medical Coding Strategies CD that I am also unsure of whether or not it is worth any "virtual" on the job experience? I already purchased the $200 program virtual apprenticeship removal, but I'm still even confused as to how much virtual on the job experience I actually have....I'd like to be more specific on my resume about my education. I've navigated through the website but I haven't been through enough or just can't find it. Can anybody help me?? I keep getting hits on my resume but they doubt my ability to code anything CPT and ICD-9 1-3 because all of my training has been independent. 

PLEEEEEEEEEEASE HELP ME!!!!! I love this career and want to keep it up!!!


----------



## Amc609

Faith C Taylor said:


> I currently have a CPC-A but I was told that I can take the A off my certification after a year of experience since I went to school before coming to the company.  Is that true or do I have to complete a full two years?


I was also told 1 yr


----------



## janvi

Can we use 2019 books for 2020 ..? ..i heard till march 2020 we can use 2019 cpc books...pls clarify....


----------



## Jennikate

it is allowed to use previous years books to test but not recommended. I Used 2018 book for first attempt in July of 2019.


----------



## Adysen92

Jennikate said:


> it is allowed to use previous years books to test but not recommended. I Used 2018 book for first attempt in July of 2019.


Did you pass?


----------



## Adysen92

I'm in the same boat I have 2019 books and need to take early 2020


----------



## Jennikate

Adysen92 said:


> Did you pass?


second try yes I did. I had purchased 2019 books for that attempt.


----------



## Jennikate

Amc609 said:


> I was also told 1 yr


One year with a course  with at least 80 hours coding.


----------



## Adysen92

So you did use 2018 books for 2019 exam and passed?


----------



## Jennikate

Adysen92 said:


> So you did use 2018 books for 2019 exam and passed?


No my my first test i used 2018 books failed second test i bought 2019 books and passed . took test in 2019 both times. but per the aapc website you can use prev year book but that it puts you at disadvantage.


----------

